
Year old racist toothpaste is finally getting a rebrand - thelookingglass
https://medium.com/@jjpryor/the-racist-bestselling-toothpaste-finally-gets-a-rebrand-after-87-years-f7d2268bd6e9
======
mytailorisrich
How will it be called in Chinese? They can change the name in English while
keeping the original name in Chinese.

Not sure what the point of stopping the sale of whitening creams in Asia is,
though.

And as a non-American can someone explain the issue with the Aunt Jemima
brand?

~~~
qohen
_And as a non-American can someone explain the issue with the Aunt Jemima
brand?_

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Jemima#Controversy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Jemima#Controversy)

(For more information on the origins of the character, you can scroll up the
page to the start of the "Character" section or just click this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Jemima#Character](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aunt_Jemima#Character)
)

